# spring update



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

trying to install spring update 1803, keep getting errors 0x80070005 and 0x80240034. or i get a message stating that we can't tell if your pc has enough space. I have tried a clean install, resetting windows update, using the media creation tool, nothing works. Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much storage is free on your C drive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have tried a clean install


 Tell us exactly how you did a_ Clean_ Install.
To do a _Clean_ install, you would boot off of the Windows 10 installer, when you get to where to install Windows, you would *Delete*_ ALL_ partitions so the drive is totally *Unallocated Space*, then you would go *Next.* Windows will create Partitions and Format them during the install. If you didn't do this, you didn't do a _Clean_ install. 
If this is what you did then, run Diagnostics on your HDD by downloading *Seatools,*burn that to CD using *IMGBurn*, or burn it to USB Flash with* SeaFlash* all available in my signature. Run the Long Diagnostic on the HDD. If it fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*BTW, you really need to update your profile with correct system configuration. It helps to know your current system stats to enable the staff here to help you better! :wink:

*


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

539Gigs


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to type clean boot. my system has a 1tb samsung ssd as the c: drive and a 3tb toshiba drive that holds my data and program info.I have 2 separate 1 tb ext drives. When I tried the clean boot I disconnected all my usb connections including my epson workforce wf-2650 printer. It still failed.


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have uploaded the setupDiag results log.


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

It doesn't seemn to be uploading, here are the contents of the log

SetupDiag was unable to match to any known failure signatures.
System Information:
Machine Name = DESKTOP
Manufacturer = ASUS
Model = All Series
HostOSArchitecture = x64
FirmwareType = PCAT
BiosReleaseDate = 20140620000000.000000+000
BiosVendor = BIOS Date: 06/20/14 14:45:03 Ver: 12.04
BiosVersion = 1204
HostOSVersion = 10.0.16299
HostOSBuildString = 16299.431.amd64fre.rs3_release_svc_escrow.180502-1908
TargetOSBuildString = 10.0.17134.1 (rs4_release.180410-1804)
HostOSLanguageId = 1033
HostOSEdition = Professional
RegisteredAV = 
FilterDrivers = 
UpgradeStartTime = 5/12/2018 10:38:48 PM
UpgradeEndTime = 5/12/2018 10:43:38 PM
UpgradeElapsedTime = 00:04:50
CommercialId = Offline
CV = cuCUXBAQok68PeH+
ReportId = a0693de3-9d6f-428d-a1ba-beb21adf8ad5


SetupDiag was unable to match to any known failure signatures.
System Information:
Machine Name = DESKTOP
Manufacturer = ASUS
Model = All Series
HostOSArchitecture = x64
FirmwareType = PCAT
BiosReleaseDate = 20140620000000.000000+000
BiosVendor = BIOS Date: 06/20/14 14:45:03 Ver: 12.04
BiosVersion = 1204
HostOSVersion = 10.0.16299
HostOSBuildString = 16299.431.amd64fre.rs3_release_svc_escrow.180502-1908
TargetOSBuildString = 10.0.17134.1 (rs4_release.180410-1804)
HostOSLanguageId = 1033
HostOSEdition = Professional
RegisteredAV = 
FilterDrivers = 
UpgradeStartTime = 5/16/2018 8:13:58 PM
UpgradeEndTime = 5/16/2018 8:22:58 PM
UpgradeElapsedTime = 00:09:00
CommercialId = Offline
CV = ZVxGLaRVz0edJ9ZP
ReportId = a0693de3-9d6f-428d-a1ba-beb21adf8ad5


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> my system has a 1tb samsung ssd as the c: drive....539Gigs


 is the remainder of the 1TB drive Free space?
Before trying the update press the *Win* key+*X* choose* PowerShell (Admin) *here type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. If that comes out all right, in the Elevated PowerShell, type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and reboot the computer. Check Disk will go thru 5 stages and take a while.


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

all ready tried all that, also tried resetting windows update, NG.
the remainder of the drive is free space. I have also tried to install the update after uninstalling my anti-virus program (kaspersky) that didn't work either.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Backup your files to another drive and do a _Clean _install as outlined in post *#3
*https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am trying to avoid reinstalling windows, any other suggestions


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Short of reinstalling Windows clean, it would seem you have no other choice as you have tried it all.


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

decided to hide the update and wait for the next major build. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Your pc so your decision but here's what bothers me about it. I have 10 laptops and 9 desktops that I upgraded to 1803 without incident. One laptop that would not complete similar to what happened to you and I realized the hard drive was bad so I replaced it and clean installed Windows without incident to 1803 on that one. 3 of these pcs are mine used everyday, the others are new and used for sale.

Obviously there is something wrong with either your OS or hardware and one thing I can tell you is it won't improve doing what you are doing so you put that system at risk and possibly any others on your network (if you have one) so doing it your way it is critical you backup daily anything that is important to you as time is your enemy here.


----------



## lkmcmillen (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm somewhat grasping at straws, but is it possible that the problem is that the Windows 10 system reserved folder is full and as a result can't be written to?

See 'We couldn’t update system reserved partition” error installing Windows 10'

While the description of the problem you've reported doesn't match the title of the referenced article, it's similar in nature. I mention it because starting the day after the release of the Spring Update I encountered the problem described in that article. And I've since been contacted by and worked with 5 family members and friends who've encountered the same problem as I did. It occurred with a mix of desktop and notebook computers either manufactured by HP (Envy series sold by Costco) or home-built using ASUS motherboards.

The issue for me and all but two of the others was resolved by deleting some files from the system reserved partition as described in the linked article. For the others, I ended up having to perform clean installations of Windows 10 Spring Update from it's ISO (USB Stick), with the re-partitioning of the primary drives as part of the installation routine.

That's if your system partition (C does have sufficient remaining storage space (Between 12 and 20 GBs in my experience), and that you've run chkdsk /x /f c: from a command prompt and answered "yes" to set chkdsk to run as a part of the next restarting of your computer.

Good luck!


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

That may not be my problem. partition magic shows 83 megs of unused space but thanks anyway


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

I reset windows update again and disconnected everything but keyboard and mouse, made it to installing update before it failed at 14% . this is the furthest that i've gotten. I may have to bite the bullet but really don't want to if I can avoid it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-clear-softwaredistribution-folder-windows-10


----------

